# Airport Express without an internet connection?



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi All

I was wondering if its possible to use and airport express just for playing music from a powerbook to a stereo? or do you have to have an internet connection?

I may be able to borrow one for awhile but have no internet connection. id like to be able to play music from our powerbook to our stereo without having to run a cable from our office to our living room.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, this should be possible. Plug the AE into the stereo using a mini-RCA cable. Wirelessly connect to the Express using your powerbook and set it up. You need to be using iTunes 4.7.x for AirTunes. You can also plug a printer into the AE to enable wireless printing from the powerbook. The AE doesn't need to access the internet for anything. You can set the AE to communicate over 802.11b or 802.11g (use the latter if you have Airport Extreme).

The AE is a little gem of a product......


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info. thats exactly what I wanted hear.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Tried, tested and true.. it works great


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Most definately. Once you have your audio set up you'll start itching for internet and streaming. You can easily add a second AE into the mix and get both.

Enjoy...


----------

